# This is so much fun!



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I am having so much fun here. All the pictures are so wonderful. All the doggies are so gorgeous and sweet looking. 

You know, my friends don't get me, in fact I think they consider me a bit wacky with my over-the-top love for little dogs. It's nice to commiserate with other goof-balls. Yay!

And, I'll bet a lot of us are related...well our dogs are. Cousins, distant cousins...we might even find some siblings.

Mimi is from Josymir and has Marcris, Chrisman, Rhapsody and Ju-Le in her pedigree. Any cousins out there?


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Sylie - welcome. Yes -- I think all of us on SM have experienced non-understanding relatives, friends, co-workers, etc. when they think that we've going "overboard" about our fluffs. Here you will find friends that truly understand how much our fluffs mean to us and won't think you're "crazy" or "unusual" at all.  In fact, we would be just the opposite and think that something was wrong if you didn't feel this way. LOL

And I'm sure that Mimi may have lots of relatives here on SM.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Hi, and welcome! Mimi is lovely. She has a very nice coat. Both of my girls are from Josy. Rose will be 4 years old on April 11th. My Lily is a half-sister to Rose and she will be 2 on August 1st. Both are very sweet. Our girls are probably cousins. How cool is that?!:chili::chili:


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Hi Sylie! Mimi is absolutely gorgeous. Watch out, this is addicting here! And yes, everyone here will "get you" and think you are as normal as pie!! And, yes, I bet you will find lots of Mimi's relatives too!!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

you sound like me when I first joined! I was a new maltese owner and since then, I've evolved, LOL


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

bellaratamaltese said:


> you sound like me when I first joined! I was a new maltese owner and since then, I've evolved, LOL


LOL! That's an understatement!! You have taken loving Maltese to a new level! And how much fun has that been!!
:chili:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Yepper, we're all known as the "crazy dog ladies" of our neighborhoods.....:blush:

But here.....we're just known as "normal" :aktion033::thumbsup:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I'm just here for the pawty. LOL (I couldn't resist)


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

aprilb said:


> Hi, and welcome! Mimi is lovely. She has a very nice coat. Both of my girls are from Josy. Rose will be 4 years old on April 11th. My Lily is a half-sister to Rose and she will be 2 on August 1st. Both are very sweet. Our girls are probably cousins. How cool is that?!:chili::chili:


Hi April,

I've seen your posts and pics of adorable Rose & Lily on Josy's facebook page. MiMi is out of Missy x Turner. Who are your girl's parents?


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks all for your warm welcome. What a wonderful MB.
All your babies are so lovely.


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Welcome! Your baby is gorgeous!!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Sylie said:


> Hi April,
> 
> I've seen your posts and pics of adorable Rose & Lily on Josy's facebook page. MiMi is out of Missy x Turner. Who are your girl's parents?


I get the mamas mixed up-I'll have to ask Josy. Their daddy is CH. Franz Jose. Franz is still going! Josy has my Lily's sister who she bred to Turner. Gigi just had 4 beautiful babies a few days ago.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

u r going to have so much fun here , i cannot stay away ! ur fluff is beautiful


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

aprilb said:


> I get the mamas mixed up-I'll have to ask Josy. Their daddy is CH. Franz Jose. Franz is still going! Josy has my Lily's sister who she bred to Turner. Gigi just had 4 beautiful babies a few days ago.



Franz Jose is MiMi's great-great grandfather. I get a kick out of being able to trace her heritage so far back. I can't go back further than 2 sets of great-grand parents, but for humans it is a lot more time.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Sylie said:


> Franz Jose is MiMi's great-great grandfather. I get a kick out of being able to trace her heritage so far back. I can't go back further than 2 sets of great-grand parents, but for humans it is a lot more time.


 It is fun! Desi is Rosie's mama and Can U Name It is Lily's mama.  I don't know much about them, but I hope to learn more.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

I love looking at pedigrees and looking at ancestors to see what dogs I recognize there. If you haven't visited it yet, the Maltese Data Base is an excellent resource. 

For instance here is Turner's pedigree You can click on the individual ancestors to follow them back as far as the data exists here. AKC would allow you to go further, but they charge a fee for research pedigrees.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

CloudClan said:


> I love looking at pedigrees and looking at ancestors to see what dogs I recognize there. If you haven't visited it yet, the Maltese Data Base is an excellent resource.
> 
> For instance here is Turner's pedigree You can click on the individual ancestors to follow them back as far as the data exists here. AKC would allow you to go further, but they charge a fee for research pedigrees.


Wow - Tyler's father (Ozzie) is MiMi's great grandfather. Is that possible, Carina?


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Snowbody said:


> Wow - Tyler's father (Ozzie) is MiMi's great grandfather. Is that possible, Carina?


Sounds right to me. 

These generations can be very close together or very spread out time wise. Ozzie was born in 2003. She he could concievably still be siring kids. ( I do think he is retired now though). And his grandson Turner is almost 3.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Snowbody said:


> Wow - Tyler's father (Ozzie) is MiMi's great grandfather. Is that possible, Carina?


Oh goodie! It is true...Ch. Chrisman's Blizzard of Oz in MiMi's great grandfather. And the exquisite Gin Blossom is Ozzie's mother.

And thank you, Carina for the info. I have Turner's pedigree, but don't go to far back with Miss Demeanor, her mom.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

CloudClan said:


> I love looking at pedigrees and looking at ancestors to see what dogs I recognize there. If you haven't visited it yet, the Maltese Data Base is an excellent resource.
> 
> For instance here is Turner's pedigree You can click on the individual ancestors to follow them back as far as the data exists here. AKC would allow you to go further, but they charge a fee for research pedigrees.


Hey, thanks Carina! This 'ole lady is continually amazed at what one can do on the internet and what one can learn on SM. Cool! :chili::chili:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I'm pretty sure Ava has Risky Business in her pedigree......


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Snowbody said:


> Wow - Tyler's father (Ozzie) is MiMi's great grandfather. Is that possible, Carina?


Sue, I know that Tyler came from Chrisman and I so wanted a baby from there, but their prices were a little out of reach for me so I looked for breeders who worked with their lines that were a little more within my budget, which is one of the reasons I chose Josymir. Small world, huh?!:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

The A Team said:


> I'm pretty sure Ava has Risky Business in her pedigree......


Oh goodie, we are related! Risque Business is MiMi'g great-great grandpa.

Is Ava the diminutive angel on your siggy? I swear she is the cutest little toy dog I have ever seen. Or is that some pretty little wind up toy you just put there? I can hardly believe she is real.:w00t: I want to KISS her.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Sylie said:


> Oh goodie, we are related! Risque Business is MiMi'g great-great grandpa.
> 
> Is Ava the diminutive angel on your siggy? I swear she is the cutest little toy dog I have ever seen. Or is that some pretty little wind up toy you just put there? I can hardly believe she is real.:w00t: I want to KISS her.


Yep, Ava is my precious tiny girl (on the right of my siggy pic). Everyone thinks she's a toy, but really, she's real.....she's irresistable!!!!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

The A Team said:


> Yep, Ava is my precious tiny girl (on the right of my siggy pic). Everyone thinks she's a toy, but really, she's real.....she's irresistable!!!!


I fell in love with her the moment I saw her. Plus she has some really becoming haircuts. And now we see that she may be a cousin of my baby....too sweet. 

She looks so tiny. Can you tell me how much she weighs? 

Mimi's breeder doesn't go for small. MiMi is huge...at 7 pounds. She is my true love...but...don't tell anyone...I so wish she was easier to carry.


----------

